# whoo hoo!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: Just got home from work and had something very nice in the mail. 
Titan received his golden ticket to the NOI. I am so proud of him, he works so hard for me and does a great job and has no idea what the extra kisses and hugs meant tonight but loves it anyway. Now we have two invites back to back to frame and put on the wall.
I had a picture of him with the invite but for some reason it would not load.. :doh:he looks kind of annoyed with me in the picture anyway..LOL


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great Job Titan!!!! Your Mom is very proud of you...no annoying looks!! Now tell me and others that don't know what is NOI? I am guessing from all the smiles it's good


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations!! Are you going to go this year? You need to go while it's still on the West coast! Especially since they changed the format this year, it should be easier to get into the second day.

I am so jealous, my ultimate goal is to make it to the invitationals someday. I was going to try to get there through Colby (you only need one point as a Lhasa Apso!), but I realized that it would be stupid to do that because he would HATE having to show six times in one day. But it's what I'm working for with Flip. It will be in Orlando by then and I can do that in a two day drive. When I was looking into Flip's litter I told Barb I wanted a dog that would be able to withstand the frequent showing required to campaign a golden for the NOI and enjoy showing all those times in one weekend. She assured me that the litter should have plenty of energy. I wonder if she was right on that account :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

The NOI is the National Obedience Invitational and it is based off OTCH points accumulated in a year. Only the top dogs in each breed are invited and the ones that qualify at Regional events with a high enough score. While most breeds are somewhat easier to get the invite the Goldens are pretty tough. It is an honor to get invited.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Congratulations!! Are you going to go this year?
> 
> I am so jealous, my ultimate goal is to make it to the invitationals someday She assured me that the litter should have plenty of energy. I wonder if she was right on that account :


Jodi.. I am sure you will get there someday with Flip. :crossfing
I will count on it! Because if I can anyone can. This is my 1st Utility dog remember I had never trained beyond open and that was just for my title and then had to retire my golden 16 + years ago.I still have to pinch myself whenever we have a good weekend. if someone would have told me 4 years ago I could be pulling 199 1/2's in Open and Utility I would have laughed at them and rolled my eyes. he is my dream come true so enjoy Flip now because before you know it... they will be all grown up.. 
Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You have done such an amazing job with Titan. But you didn't answer the important question.....Are you going???


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Seize the moment and go!!! And congratulations!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

GO! 

And a great job to both of you!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> You have done such an amazing job with Titan. But you didn't answer the important question.....Are you going???


I would LOVE to go but.....let's just say it is VERY expensive. Rooms are on "Special" for $174 per night and driving ( I won't fly him from Mn in winter months). I am trying to work it out but I like showing during the rest of year way too much to give that up for one weekend and reality says I can do one or the other and not both...I don't have to send it in until August 27th so we will see.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You need to start a "Send Titan to the NOI!" Fundraiser


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope you are able to go, it's such an incredible honor for a golden (as versus a bassett hound, LOL) to be invited!!!! 
We are so proud of you!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I hope you are able to go, it's such an incredible honor for a golden (as versus a bassett hound, LOL) to be invited!!!!
> We are so proud of you!!


Don't bash the bassett hound that's able to pick up OTCH points!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> The NOI is the National Obedience Invitational and it is based off OTCH points accumulated in a year. Only the top dogs in each breed are invited and the ones that qualify at Regional events with a high enough score. While most breeds are somewhat easier to get the invite the Goldens are pretty tough. It is an honor to get invited.


What a honor!!!
And a testament to the hard work you both put into getting to this point!!!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A HUGE Congratulations!!!!!!!!

No Goldens excel in obedience to be ranked in the top is a amazing!!!!!

I hope you can go, that would be awesome. 

Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yahooo!!! What an honor! Big huge congratulations to you! I am going to try and go watch both obedience and agility this year, since this is the last year it will be here. Hopefully I will see you there! 

I am also certain one of these years that Mr. Flip will get there as well!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay.... I BOOKED A ROOM!.... Sure hope I can save enough between now and then..OMG!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

YAHOO!!!! We'll be rooting for you!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How exciting!!! I am going to come and watch! I will try and come by and say hello!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  What an incredible team you two must be!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> How exciting!!! I am going to come and watch! I will try and come by and say hello!!


I sure hope so.. That would be fun and i would love to meet you in person. It is always a blast meeting our Forum buddies.. If I could ever figure out to load my Flip video I have two runs on there.. One very nice and one okay but showing Titan 's funny go outs with the leap in the air to start..
Michelle


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations  What an incredible team you two must be!


Thanks 
I had a great instructor and a wonderful dog that really loves his job!


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow that is really cool!!! I cant wait to get started!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> If I could ever figure out to load my Flip video I have two runs on there.. One very nice and one okay but showing Titan 's funny go outs with the leap in the air to start..
> Michelle


Just do what I do....hand the camera and a laptop over to a teenager and it will be loaded in no time


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Thanks
> I had a great instructor and a wonderful dog that really loves his job!


Do you mind sharing who your instructor is?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! THIS IS HUGE!!!

I've been going every year since it moved to Long Beach. I will definitely have to come by and watch.

Maybe for the forum members that are going we could plan a meet and greet? And hopefully this year it won't rain. NO RAIN, NO RAIN, NO RAIN.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For those of you going to the Invitational - 

If you've heard of Jasmine, the pom that was attacked by a dalmation a couple of years ago during open stays, she will be there. She finished her OTCH this past year. I think it will be her first time to do open at an all-breed trial since that attack.

Just mentioning it because I think her owners are awesome, one of the nicest couples I have ever met (Jasmine is a really cool dog too). For anyone to be able to put an OTCH on their Novice A dog they have to be great trainers, then add to that the dog being a toy dog, and on top of all that the traumatic experience she went through, and you know both handler and dog have to be special.

Anyways, both the husband and the wife (the husband shows the dog) are super nice so if you see them tell them hi! They always go out of their way to tell me how much they enjoy watching me in the ring.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Do you mind sharing who your instructor is?


I would love to share. Her name is Audrey Peterson and she has shown Dobermans forever and her "Penny" has been gone for about 8 years and she is still ranked in the Top ten lifetime and then she got a Toller.... Cash was the 2008 obedience dog of the year for AKC...she is also my traveling dog show buddy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh would that be Hunt's Point a Bit of Cash? I've certainly seen that name around. I like Tollers, cool little dogs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Oh would that be Hunt's Point a Bit of Cash? I've certainly seen that name around. I like Tollers, cool little dogs.


yes that would be Cash and Audrey
We have a lot of Tollers up in this area and yes they are very neat little dogs.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, what an honor! Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

In case you haven't heard yet, be prepared to be measured in two of the rings at NOI this year. Sue and John Cox are on the panel and they are planning on continuing their practice of measuring every dog.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> In case you haven't heard yet, be prepared to be measured in two of the rings at NOI this year. Sue and John Cox are on the panel and they are planning on continuing their practice of measuring every dog.


I will be ready.. Maybe he will shrink back to normal. I will be curious but I know I will be jumping him 22 already so no worries. I guess I don't mind if everyone gets measured and you know going in that you will be.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay ... so I did the next step.. I sent the entry back today from work! Titan was not allowed to see it nor will I tell him... So now no turning back!!!! YIKES


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This is so exciting!!!!!! Congratulations! I can just imagine the nerves but this is too awesome an honor not to go.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

This is such WONDERFUL news!!! So proud of you guys!! What an honor, especially for a Golden!! =) I hope you kick some booty and I'll be waiting to hear how you do! Good luck and most importantly...HAVE FUN!! If I am helping my handler in breed...and if they do go to Cali...I may just have to go with them!! =)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to meet everyone. If you go please look for us and forgive me if I seem distracted.I am not sure what state my nerves will be in..LOL! People tell me I don't look nervous when I show but I promise I am extremely nervous... But I would love to see you and hopefully get a chance to talk.I have never been there so I don't know if it is crazy busy or what... I promise so please stop by and say hello!
Michelle


----------

